# Battery problems



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

My engines battery is not working!

My leisure battery is fine.

Last weekend i kept having to use my portable power pack to start the engine, even though i drove for several miles in one stretch(50miles).

I am worried its now completely useless. I do confess to leaving the MH for several weeks without taking it out. Again I have to jump start it. Is their a connection loose? Fully drained? alternator?

Can anyone help with a solution?

Cheers

Alan

2.8 JTD Fiat Ducato Autotrail Cheyenne S reg


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan

Highly likely that you battery is dead, if after a Jump and a good run its still not holding charge.

When you put a new one in check for phantom loads, is there an alarm system ? stereo memory (though these are pretty small)


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm no mechanic, but I would have the battery etc. looked at by an auto electrician, they can put meters on etc.
You don't want to shell out for a new battery if its only something like a loose connection around the alternate, which happened to me.

My local auto sparks found it while I waited, and then put on a new connector, 5 mins work, NO CHARGE.

Restored my faith in humanity


----------



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

cheers for all the tips so far.


----------

